# wheels



## shatzman (Dec 18, 2005)

anyone running custom wheels - 20s? - lowering suspension


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

shatzman said:


> anyone running custom wheels - 20s? - lowering suspension


look on cardomain.com there are at least 3-4 if you search altimas 04 up
They look good with 20s and no one has said anything about probs but just hit one of them up.


----------

